
How We Got Started:  Michael Dell    - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/success1/ch53.html
======
gcheong
"I soon realized that there were two kinds of people who were buying
newspapers: people who had just moved and people who had just gotten married."

I wonder how he figured this out as all he initially had to go by was the
phone numbers. For example, did he casually chat up his cold calls and make
mental notes about what they talked about and who was buying or was he being
more methodical in some way?

------
rs
Here's the thing that I've read about - really good entrepreneurs start at a
really young age. Its like they've got it flowing in their veins and embedded
into their thinking as kids.

Another example worth reading up on is Sir Richard Branson

